# Flylady Week of June 30: Living room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week, the zone we are focusing on in our yearlong goal of cleaning our entire home is: the Living room, family room and entrance. Once a month you will cycle around to this, so focus on one (either the living room OR the family room OR the sunroom) each time so you hit all the nasties of each over time.

*Living Room/Family Room/Den Detailed Cleaning List
*
Clean cobwebs
Clean windows
Straighten bookcases
Wash ornaments and knick-knacks
Clean out end table
Straighten closets/ drawers
Wipe fingerprints from walls
Polish furniture
Clean out magazine racks
Clean phone
Clean under cushions
Clean out fireplace
Move furniture and vacuum
Shampoo carpet

Monday's mission is to look around the living room and evaluate how many knick knacks we have. Think about whether we need them and think about how less knick knacks might mean less to clean/worry over, etc.. 

We are also to go through the magazines/books and newspapers that are in the living room so that we can cull them. I watched an organizing video on youtube where the lady said that she only keeps 12 magazines at a time in her home. If she adds a magazine, one of these must be gotten rid of. Nice goal.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I just did under the cushions this weekend. :happy:

My rule for magazines is to recycle any that are not current at the end of every month. If I didn't read them in 4 weeks, they have to go. It is working well & I've saved money by figuring out what I really don't read and in turn don't renew.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

My living room/dining/entry hallway are pretty clean already. Today I have so far struggled taking off the screens on the front windows. Will wait until the direct sunlight has passed that side of the house to clean the windows (no streaks that way) and I hope to take off the cushions and vacuum. Found an iphone under the cushions yesterday. Unfortunately, the owner claimed it


Boy, was it a job getting those screens off. I've never been able to clean the outside of those windows. I am so happy to be close to seeing out those windows!!!!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Same here - I keep a pretty clean house but am always looking for "deep" cleaning ideas. 

I realized last week, when refilling the water cooler bottle - we have good water, I just like hot and cold on demand - that I hadn't cleaned underneath it for a while - big miss on my part. We have a cockatiel & there were many seeds underneath along with way too much dust on the back on the coils. It was a huge feeling of accomplishment LOL


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Tuesday's mission is to go around the dining room and clean fingerprints on the walls and switches.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I cleaned out & organized the freezer over the fridge today. I won 2 bags of Lindt chocolate in a sweepstakes & they came packed in a styrofoam cooler filled with reusable ice packs. I finally moved those to the basement freezer to use as filler in case of power loss & now have much more room.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Only me: I've finally come to the conclusion that ALL the freezer packs don't need to be in the freezer only the amount we normally use (2-3).

---------------
I washed the windows after getting the screens off. Glad I didn't put them on right away because I can see now that the sun is shining through them on that side of the house that there are still streaks outside. But boy, are they incredibly cleaner!!! DH said we should ask our company from last week to come back and see!

While there, I noticed how the outdoor benches/furniture need cleaning and my rocking chair needs to be shellaced (sp?).


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Wednesday's focus is to sweep the front porch, take down any cobwebs and shake out your doormat. I bought a new doormat and it looks much better. Once a year, I transfer the front doormat to the back porch and buy a new front door doormat.

I notice that my plant pots could use some painting. I saw some wonderful painted pots on pinterest where they had spraypainted them a bright color, then shellacked (sp?) them. I'd like to try that.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Thursdays mission: spend time getting rid of clutter where it always sits: shoes at the door, papers on the dining room table, etc..Mail on a table.

My goal is to get rid of/file five pieces of mail per day.

What did you do today? You will feel better if you add it to our list. Keeps you accountable.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've found best way ever to get your house cleaned up... MOVE... 

Amazing how much we've thrown out and sold.. amazing how much nicer the rooms look without clutter and only furniture... and it's so much easier to clean with an empty room...


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

The bedroom curtains are finally in the wash - yay! I knew they were dusty - I didn't know how dusty until I took them down. Whoops.  I'll get them ironed and re-hung later today.

I also hung curtains in the bathroom. The window faces west so it heats up quickly in the afternoon. Hopefully this will help reduce how often the A/C runs since the thermostat is nearby. Any savings are appreciated. I used a tension rod I had in the basement & some old curtains that were packed away so it was a free project . It isn't beautiful but it's functional & that's my priority right now. 

I'm off to sweep the porch. 
Keep it up everyone!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Friday's mission is to get the cobwebs that are high up on the ceilings and walls. Clean the fans.

I know it's a holiday, but sometimes I do things on other days and try to catch up.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

An update to what I got done (yesterday)
** Swept the front porch and took down cobwebs. 
** Vaccumed under the living room cushions.
**Washed the front window screens
**Put back window screens

**Cleaned out the small carton/box I keep between the van front seats to hold things like: measuring tape, pocket knife, pens, sticky notes, tape (emergency present wrapping), dental floss. Threw out a lot of it, washed what was still usable. Carton/box is cracked--put on my list to see if I can find one at goodwill this weekend or buy at dollar gen.

What did you get done. Let us know and feel good about being accountable.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Once a week, I do a 3-hour top to bottom housecleaning & today was the day. I supplement the rest of the week with deep scrubbing/organizing etc. and am enjoying the ideas I see here. I haven't decided on tomorrow's task yet but will find something.


----------

